# console freeze on 8.0 RELEASE



## gonesurfing (Apr 21, 2010)

I just upgraded two identical machines to 8.0 RELEASE.  Base install, no X, one is a webserver and the other firewall/NAT.  If I hit scroll lock during boot, the console will freeze when I turn scroll lock off and the computer will not respond to keyboard input (but can still ssh in).  More specifically, if scroll lock is enabled when daemons are loading, it will freeze right around when "syscons: blanktime" should be displayed. If scroll lock is turned on and off before this line, the console will not freeze. Scroll lock functions normally once logged in.  Both machines are affected by this issue, but the webserver will auto recover after a few minutes of unresponsiveness.  The firewall does not appear to auto recover and needs to be rebooted via ssh to regain control.  During this unresponsiveness, I sometimes get a beep from the KVM indicating loss of signal.  Just to be sure, I've bypassed the KVM with no difference.

I rebuilt world and kernel with -p2 sources but it did not help this issue.

Any thoughts? Should I submit a bug report? This has been a pain since I tend to use scroll lock a lot when upgrading and troubleshooting.

Thanks,

Eric





```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Apr 19 23:11:10 EDT 2010 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PIPELINE-8_0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz (1594.83-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf12  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x3febfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM>
real memory  = 268435456 (256 MB)
avail memory = 247623680 (236 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GATEWA PT84510A>
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GATEWA PT84510A> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82845 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff,0xe8000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
fxp0: <Intel 82801BA/CAM (ICH2/3) Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xdf00-0xdf3f mem 0xfeafe000-0xfeafefff irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:03:47:d9:ff:44
fxp0: [ITHREAD]
fxp1: <Intel 82557 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xdf80-0xdf9f mem 0xf3bff000-0xf3bfffff,0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff irq 21 at device 9.0 on pci2
fxp1: Enabling Rx lock-up workaround
miibus1: <MII bus> on fxp1
inphy1: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
inphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp1: Ethernet address: 00:a0:c9:89:95:d2
fxp1: [ITHREAD]
fxp2: <Intel 82558 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xdf40-0xdf5f mem 0xf3bfe000-0xf3bfefff,0xfe700000-0xfe7fffff irq 22 at device 10.0 on pci2
fxp2: Enabling Rx lock-up workaround
miibus2: <MII bus> on fxp2
inphy2: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
inphy2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp2: Ethernet address: 00:90:27:10:1e:63
fxp2: [ITHREAD]
fxp3: <Intel 82558 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xdec0-0xdedf mem 0xf3bfd000-0xf3bfdfff,0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff irq 23 at device 11.0 on pci2
fxp3: Enabling Rx lock-up workaround
miibus3: <MII bus> on fxp3
inphy3: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus3
inphy3:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp3: Ethernet address: 00:90:27:b8:d5:38
fxp3: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-A> port 0xef40-0xef5f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0030
usbus0: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
uhci1: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-B> port 0xef80-0xef9f irq 23 at device 31.4 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f1,0x3f2-0x3f3,0x3f4-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xca7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1594832740 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ad0: 19541MB <Maxtor 2B020H1 WAH21PB0> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
acd0: CDROM <CRD-8483B/1.08> at ata1-master UDMA33
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8086> at usbus1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8086 product 0x1122, class 9/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
```


----------



## rhyous (Apr 21, 2010)

So let me see if I understand correctly.

When you hit Scroll Lock, you cannot scroll up and down in the console?
Nor can you cannot hit Scroll Lock again to get out of it?
This happens only if you hit Scroll Lock after a certain point of booting up, and before logging in?  
If you hit scroll lock before that point in the boot process or after login, Scroll Lock works as it should?

So what about your hardware?
Are you systems similar?
Are the systems similar but the keyboards the same?


----------



## fbsd1 (Apr 23, 2010)

The scroll history lock / unlock function is a programmed function of the operating system. By design it's not intended to be used until after the operating system is fully operational which happens when the login prompt is displayed. Use before that point at your own risk.


----------



## gonesurfing (Apr 23, 2010)

> When you hit Scroll Lock, you cannot scroll up and down in the console?


I can until console freezes.


> Nor can you cannot hit Scroll Lock again to get out of it?


Not once it is frozen


> This happens only if you hit Scroll Lock after a certain point of booting up, and before logging in?


 Yes, it seems to coincide when the blank time option is sent to syscons.


> If you hit scroll lock before that point in the boot process or after login, Scroll Lock works as it should?


Yes.



> So what about your hardware?


 Both are Gateway desktops, 1.6Ghz but the webserver has 512MB memory, firewall 256MB



> Are the systems similar but the keyboards the same?


Same keyboard. Will try another and post back if different.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 23, 2010)

You have found just one of many other secrets of syscons(4).

Hopefully complete rewrite is in progress. On CURRENT there is very nice XTERM support in kernel (slightly buggy if you use moused(8) with mouse buttons on ttyvX, X>0).


----------



## gonesurfing (Apr 25, 2010)

So, if this is a bug... Should I file a bug report so that the developers are aware of it?


----------



## rhyous (Apr 25, 2010)

I think you should.


----------

